# 2015 bulking - first time gym goer!



## numbulk (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi, new to the forum and wanted to collect some opinions/critiques of my progress, nutrition and supplementation to date. Wasn't sure which forum to post in, but given my primary goal is to gain mass I thought this would be the best place. Please hit me with any pointers, or recommendations for supplementation etc. One thing that crossed my mind when posting is that I have a heavy reliance on Bulkpowder stuff - any suggestions for better alternatives?

I have always fancied bulking up but had always found an excuse because I have an all or nothing personality. I was aware that gaining serious muscle was all about the diet and the working out was only a small step in the process. I have never been able to fully commit therefore never even attempted to start. However, the week between Xmas and New Years 2014/15 it dawned on me that personal circumstances and work allowed me to fully commit which I had never been able to do before. I went straight down to the gym and visited the supermarket afterwards and have never looked back since. It is worth noting I am currently working with a guy who is a hardcore gym goer and is massive so I have had some excellent advice over the last 4 months. I have always been tall and relatively gangly and in the 12months prior to starting I had started to build small/medium sized love handles around the belly.

Workout wise I do the following five sessions - Chest, Back, Shoulders, Legs, Arms. Generally speaking do 4 sets 8-12 reps, making sure I fail. However, I've started doing 6 sets of 6 reps on chest on higher weights and it seems to be paying off.

Key stats (1st Jan 2015)

6ft 1

26 years old

81.5kg.

As of last Tuesday (21st April)

>88kg

I'd be interested in weighing myself today as I reckon I have gained significantly since last Tuesday.

*Current Diet Plan*

Morning (7.30am)

Bulkpowders Mass Gainer

w/ 10g glutamine (Bulkpowders)

10.30am

Chicken Breast or Minced Beef w/ tomatoes

Brown Rice or brown pasta or cous cous or sweet potato

Brocolli and/or spinach

1pm

Same as 10.30am

3.30pm

Same as 10.30am

Pre workout

Bulkpowders Elevate pre workout

5g creatine

10g glutamine

25g vitargo

(sometimes USN GF-1 scoop)

Post Workout

USN GF-1 - two scoops

25g vitargo (bulkpowders)

50g maltodextin (bulkpowders)

6g BCAAs (bulkpowders)

5g glutamine (bulkpowders) in addition to what is present in the GF-1

5g creatine monohydrate (bulkpowders)

Dinner

Salmon (sometimes red meat or chicken)

White rice

Brocolli & Carrots

Bedtime

250g 0% fat greek yoghurt

spoonful of peanut butter

1 scoop USN GF-1

(add some water otherwise it's too thick!!)

blueberries

The last month I have stepped up my nutrition as before during the day I was only having 1 complete meal, the other two I was having tuna sandwich and 6 hard boiled eggs with toast. I must say I have noticed a massive difference since I stepped it up to the three proper meals during the day. Generally my target now is 4000 kcals a day. I would say on average I have one day at the weekend every two weeks where perhaps I'm only getting 2000 kcals because I am out and about. But recently have been stopping myself doing this by keeping a shake in the car.

I aim to bulk then cut off the love handles in some kind of low fat/low carb HITT training regime at some point later in the year. I am going on holiday at the start of July and aim to put on another stone in muscle before then i.e. really try and fill out around my shoulders, arms and chest.

As I say any pointers would be welcome!


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Can you type up your workout routine?


----------



## numbulk (Apr 19, 2015)

Workout routine as it stands. Bear with me on some of the descriptions because I don't have a clue what some of the exercises are called. I picked most of it up watching other people and getting advice from others therefore don't know the proper names. I started dumb bell bench pressing 8kg each - I am now bench pressing 22kg.

Generally speaking I go for a 1 second with 3 second negative. I feel it more if I go slow on the negative. On particular exercise like cable rows, calf raises and bicep curl I will try to squeeze my muscle for a second before the negative.

*Chest*

Bench press (either dumb bells or smith) - 6 sets 6 reps.

Superset: inclined bench press & pullovers - 4 sets 10 reps

Decline bench press usually dumb bells

Either wide grip/arm w/ dumbells on bench OR cable flys leaning forwards crossing over in the middle (I prefer cables but my gym doesnt have two cables therefore only do cables when at other gyms)

Machine press - 4 sets 10 reps. I really concentrate on lengthening the negatives on this one.

Sometimes throw in a tricep drop set

*Shoulder* - All 4 sets 10 reps with failure except shrugs where I try to do 20 reps.

Shoulder Press Machine

Shoulder press dumbells

Wide arm/grip shoulder press

Front Raises (either dumb bells or through legs with cable)

Shrugs

*Legs* - again 4 sets 10 reps with failure

Squats

Calf Raises

Leg press machine

Leg Extension machine

I sometimes try using hamstring curl machine but it's too uncomfortable therefore rarely to hamstrings

*Back* - again 4 sets 10 reps with failure

Lat Pulldown

Straight arm lat pulldown

Cable rows

1 arm rows

Dead lifts

*Arms *- all 4 sets 10 reps with failure

Bicep curl - One arm sat down on bench

Cable bicep curl (most of the time sat on bench at 45 degrees)

EZ bar bicep curl at 45 degrees

Skull crushers w/ EZ bar

Close grip bench press

Cable pull down (with either straight bar or rope)


----------



## numbulk (Apr 19, 2015)

What I also failed to mention is that I take multi vits, 2x AD Ravenous pills twice a day with 2nd and 4th meals and omega fish oils.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Diet plan looks like its copied right out of a pro bb interview


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Why isn't boiled eggs and toast classed as a meal? Protein fat and carbs in there. Not sure what else you need?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

How long have you been taking 10g's of creatine p/d?


----------



## numbulk (Apr 19, 2015)

mrwright - not sure what pro bb is but presumably that's a good thing if it's already tried and tested? The change from eggs/tuna sandwich to chicken/rice etc. came from this Y3T 12 week transformation ebook that a friend had.

sen - fair enough. Perhaps the improvement I have seen since then is coincidental? I haven't checked the nutrition behind it but perhaps what I am doing now has more calories? And to be honest after 3 months of eating boiled eggs I was beginning to dread eating them every morning. Horrible taste.

Skinny Guy - I would say probably 1-2 months, why do you ask? I read an article which referenced a study about creatine. It was debating on whether to use before/after - the conclusion was both.


----------

